# Hovis' Friday Diary - the BIG announcement



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (29 April 2011)

Dear Diary
I shall have to tell you about the antics of this week later because right now I have something rather important to tell you all.  Something that this link might help with

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/article.php?aid=306947 

Yes, youve guessed it  after 2.5 years writing down my weekly musings Ive gone and published them!  Am I a clever dude or what?!  Before any of you people start telling on me for promoting something please read what Im saying and know that I cleared this with the very nice TFC so dont be mean (Im currently giving the screen my best melting brown eyes look which is probably wasted as you cant see it.)

Mum and I had been thinking about doing it for a while and all of you lovely HHO online forum folk were very lovely and encouraging so we decided to do it.  Now despite me wanting to sell this book, make millions, get my own TV show, film deal, fan club, clothing range, fly spray brand etc etc, Mum told me I had to help people less fortunate than myself.  Now after some of the things Mum puts me through sometimes I struggle to think of how anyone could be less fortunate than me but heh hum

So Mum told me about these horses called Carrot and Spud, how you people on the horse and hound online forum helped rescue them 18 months ago and how they now live up the road from us at a rescue centre called Bransby Home of Rest for Horses.  Now Im not allowed to go and visit (Mum said its to do with someone called quarantine but personally I think theyre concerned about a mass hysterical stampede of mares keen to get their hooves on my manly body) but Mum says that they do some really good work there.  So because I am a good horse (and Mum threatened me with no tea for a week) I am donating all the money to the charity.  Im not even getting a bag of treats out of it.  Not even a 50p swede from the ooops shelf at the supermarket (and yes I know thats where you get them from Mum, I can read the stickers). Im not sure how this is fair in the slightest but then I am SO used to things not being fair around these parts  I have Evil Army Man for an instructor need I say more?

The photo shoot I told you all about the other week was to take lots of photos for me so that they can be displayed at the Bransby Summer Fayre (Note that once again theres a party going on and Im not allowed to go &#61516; - damn that quarantine person) where my book is being launched.  Does this mean they are throwing copies out of a window?  Thats seems a little rude after all the effort Ive put in (and mums done a bit of work too  something to do with solikictors and things).  A nice lady off the forum called Pilar Larcade has also done lots of work drawing some amazing pictures of me which Mum says are hilarious.  She too isnt even getting a swede from this so is a very nice person for helping the horses. That said personally Im not quite sure shes caught all my manly qualities (and there is a picture of me in shorts which in my opinion is just WRONG) but she is a very talented lady and it apparently helps bring the book to life.  Im not sure I want the book bringing to life  what happens if it wont sit still long enough for people to read it?

Mum and the nice ladies from Bransby have had lots of leaflets made to promote the book which were going to ask nice shops all over the place  to put on their counters.  I assume this will be the type of shops Mum buys my rugs and things from and not normal shops but then knowing Mum who knows?

Then more exciting news!  Im going to promote my book at the Bransby stand at the Lincolnshire County show. Well Im supposed to be  Mum is just trying to sort the insurance out.  I think Im getting my bum insured like some woman called J-Lo?  Does this mean that I can give hoof prints and my field location to a bevy of fit birds?   Will you all come and say Hi to me?  Cool New Shoes Man is also at the show doing some boring farrier competition thing so most of Team Hovis will be there (I have given myself Team status like that Denman dude as I figure he and I are now like kindred spirits, besides which no one else was going to give me a Team so I might as well do my own). 
Apparently we might be close to some dudes who do jousting so Dad and I are going to see if we can join in.  Mum doesnt seem keen on this idea but Dad tells me Id be good at it.  Im not quite sure what jousting actually is but it sounds good anyway..

Mum says they are going to write about me and my book in something called Horse Magazine which I swear is what she told me I was in years ago when I first became famous?  I also heard a whisper that Horse and Hound might mention me too  wowee fame at last, stand back ladies and form an orderly queue!

So finally I can tell you the big secret that we have kept for months now and it has been SO hard not to tell you all!
Right Im off to practise my autograph and sexy moustache wiggle for the laaaaadddieees.  Im also hoping to dissuade Mum from giving me a tidy up before anyone sees me  my standing in the neighbourhood could vanish faster than a mouth full of chaff at tea time if she gives me a basin cut again. Hope to see you all soon?  Laters.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (29 April 2011)

Brilliant news - well done


----------



## MrsMozart (29 April 2011)

Yay, you did it   

So very well done you m'ducks  

We'll get you on the site and help where we can with the promotion


----------



## Django Pony (29 April 2011)

Yay! Fantastic news Hovis, I've pre-ordered my copy already! x


----------



## tallyho! (29 April 2011)

Woohoo Hovis!!! At last!!! Strutt your stuff at the show xxxxxx


----------



## Happy Horse (29 April 2011)

I just read this on the news - Brilliant!


----------



## Kokopelli (29 April 2011)

Fantastic news!


----------



## Always_A_Moody_Mare (29 April 2011)

Although I have never posted on one of your threads I have read many of them and I think they are brilliant. 

Well done! and I shall definitly be ordering one!


----------



## Lady La La (29 April 2011)

Excellent news, and what a lovely thing to do Hovis 

Definately on my book list


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (29 April 2011)

MrsMozart said:



			Yay, you did it   

So very well done you m'ducks  

We'll get you on the site and help where we can with the promotion   

Click to expand...

Thanks hun.  Appreciated.  We want to raise as much as we can for the charity.  Plus of course its a blinking fab book!!!


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (29 April 2011)

Ahhhh well donee!!!  Will DEFINATELY be buying one! and some for friends too! x


----------



## Mogg (29 April 2011)

Great stuff! and how lovely of you Hovis to donate the proceeds to Spud & Carrot.  Next step Hovis The Movie?


----------



## doratheexplorer (29 April 2011)

Great news!! Congratulations and best of luck with the book and all the preperations!!

Please promise to take photos of Hovis meeting his adoring fans at Lincolnshire County show!


----------



## Chellebean (29 April 2011)

That's amazing news well done


----------



## PapaFrita (29 April 2011)

I'm so pleased for you both and look forward to reading it  and looking at all the pictures


----------



## Piccy (29 April 2011)

Well done, and what a lovely thing to do... Cant wait to get my hands on a copy and a few for friends


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (29 April 2011)

Absoloutley fantastic!!!


----------



## appylass (29 April 2011)

Very many congratulations! How exciting for Team Hovis,well done.


----------



## fine_and_dandy (29 April 2011)

Brilliant! I have pre-ordered a copy!

My OH is a huuuuuuge fan of Hovis!  I'm sure the book will fly off the shelves!


----------



## lochpearl (29 April 2011)

Brilliant news! Congratulations! Where can we buy the book???


----------



## Supertrooper (29 April 2011)

And can we ring up and order or Internet only. Don't like using card online xx


----------



## Supertrooper (29 April 2011)

Ignore me, will order off H+H shop website, can't wait to read it


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (29 April 2011)

You can preorder from www.bransbyhorses.co.uk. Or it will be available in the Horse and Hound online shop after the release on the 5th June. 
Thank you for your kind words and support - couldn't have done it without all of you!! xxx


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (29 April 2011)

PS we will be selling copies at the Bransby summer fayre and at the lincolnshire show xx


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (29 April 2011)

Congratulations!  I greatly enjoy reading Hovis's diary each week, and will definetly buy a copy.

Good luck with the fundraising, I will do what I canto promote it down here.


----------



## muddygreymare (29 April 2011)

That's fab news Hovis, will definately be ordering one! Hopefully everyone will love you as much as we all do Hovis


----------



## Clannad48 (29 April 2011)

Wonderful news, I have pre-ordered our copy, its just a pity we won't be able to come and see you as you are too far away.


----------



## ester (29 April 2011)

Yay  fab news hovis and mum and well done PF will look forwards to seeing her pics too


----------



## Natch (29 April 2011)

Congrats, I hope you're getting enough printed for everybody!


----------



## Ladyinred (29 April 2011)

Well done Hovis!! What an achievement. Bet Evil Army Man is quaking in his boots at the revelations to come.

Shame H&H seem to have given the wrong comments to the right article.. somewhat confusing to read about car crashes when you expect to read congrats to Hovis!!


----------



## solly3066 (29 April 2011)

Congratulations Hovis! Brilliant news.  We're not far from you so will hopefully get to the launch and see you at the Lincs Show - oh and will definitely be buying your book 

X


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (29 April 2011)

Thank you! I just hope people want to buy it!


----------



## Miss-rose (29 April 2011)

Go team hovis...love Reading your Friday diary and can't wait for the book


----------



## Faro (29 April 2011)

Well done Hovis.  Have just pre-ordered my copy!


----------



## vetsbestfriend (29 April 2011)

A huge well done.  Will be great to read a book version as at least I will be able to laugh properly in the comfort of my lounge, normally read the on-line Friday diary whilst I am at work and the amount of strange looks I get when I am trying not to laugh or giggle too loud...it's amazing how much coughing I have to then do to cover up the giggles!

And what a fab charity to nominate for the proceeds as well.  Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Supertrooper (29 April 2011)

I'm definately going to buy it and also buy some copies for friends, including my best friend who is having major back surgery then, it'll cheer her up  xxx


----------



## camilla4 (29 April 2011)

Really great news, Hovis - will definitely be buying it - well done1


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (29 April 2011)

I understand the pre-order system is only allowing you to purchase 1 book at a time. Bransby are aware of this and are seeking to rectify the issue ASAP. Please bare with us. Your support is much appreciated and the pre-order is really helping the charity get the print runs both sized and timed correctly.


----------



## Daffodil (29 April 2011)

Brilliant News!!   Can't wait!!   Will be ordering several copies.


----------



## saz5083 (29 April 2011)

Brilliant! Im another who doesnt normally post on your threads but read every week, they really brighten up my Friday! I'll be ordering a few copies too, even my non-horsey mother loves reading Hovis updates


----------



## Battyoldbint (29 April 2011)

just pre ordered
well done to you and Pillar and of course our star  HOVIS


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (29 April 2011)

Sounds great, well done!   When is the Bransby Summer Show?  It's very close to us, we'll try and go.


----------



## Enfys (29 April 2011)

Excellent cause, well done you! Maybe the next edition will earn you some carrots?

As soon as I get off here I'm ordering a copy to come to Canada.


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (29 April 2011)

The Bransby summer fayre is the 5th June from 11am til 4pm. Admission is free, all welcome! Hope to see you there cucumber!


----------



## HudsonsDad (29 April 2011)

Ordered mine!


----------



## alwaysbroke (29 April 2011)

A huge well done and such a great charity to benefit. Just about to place my order


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (29 April 2011)

Thank you so much for your replies and your support.  I'm blown away.  I honestly was concerned that our timing was AWFUL with a certain other minor event going on today.
Hovis is extremely grateful and the residents of Bransby would also add their thanks if they were as talented as Hovis with a laptop


----------



## jhoward (29 April 2011)

big well done, bet when you first started the threads you never thought you would have a book and be supporting a charity. a totally awesome thing to of done. 

you do relise though we will now need a yearly book lol. 

hovis dear, your the equine equivilent to adrian mole.


----------



## Spotsrock (29 April 2011)

Oh hovis i'm soo pleased. Will send my mom to lincoln show to take a picture of u for my stable wall. She can buy me ur book and read me an entry while I eat my tea each night. Love and carrots,   beau.


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (29 April 2011)

Jhoward - if this goes well then that's the plan! A Hovis diary per year. God help us his ego will be bigger than his bum!


----------



## joeanne (29 April 2011)

Dear Hovis......YOU ROCK!

Love Little Stig x


----------



## Taffyhorse (29 April 2011)

Hurrah and massive well done Hovis (though I suspect Mum had a little finger in there too!) - and how generous of you to donate all the proceeds to Carrot and Spud rather than spending them on carrots and 'lady pulling' potions!!

Will order my copy very soon ;-)


----------



## Booboos (29 April 2011)

How fantastic! Well done (both of you, author and mum!).


----------



## minkymoo (29 April 2011)

That is fantastic news! Well done and such a good cause as well. Aside from yourself dear Hovis!


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (30 April 2011)

Taffyhorse - "lady pulling potions"? Is there such a thing? If so where do an Irish bog trotter get his hooves on some?!


----------



## dibbin (30 April 2011)

That's amazing! I've read all the diaries, but will definitely be getting a copy of the book!


----------



## Janesomerset (30 April 2011)

Whoopee! I've pre-ordered my copy and can't wait to receive it. And may I say what a BEAUTIFUL and STUNNING headshot that is on the front cover?


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (30 April 2011)

Janesomerset - thank you! I took that shot but he is gorgeous (not that I'm biased!!) so taking a good shot of him is easy


----------



## MyBoyChe (30 April 2011)

What fantastic news!!  Have read the diaries from the start and have always said the big fella should be published.  How generous and thoughtful to donate all the proceeds to Carrot & Spud, they will be two very well set up ponies if the book is as popular as I have a feeling it is going to be, am just about to pre order my copy.  A huge well done to Hovis (and his Mum)  x


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (3 May 2011)

A very very big thank you for all your support - both myself, Hovis (!!) and the charity appreciate it.
No one has vast amounts of money to burn in these harder times but hopefully the book will give you a giggle in return for your support of Bransby.

In coming weeks we are upping the promotion so hopefully some of you will see leaflets in tack shops etc as we ask equestrian shops to support us as well as magazine coverage.

Thank you again for all your kind words, messages and more importantly for pre-ordering the book.  For those of you who do purchase it you will see I acknowledge the HHO online community in the book and I mean every word - you are all a bunch of stars and its a privilage to "know" you all in our little online world!


----------



## Kenzo (3 May 2011)

Many Congrads!!!, that's fantastic news, for both you, Hovis and the charity, lovely to here this news on Tuesday morning.


----------



## Lady La La (3 May 2011)

Pre ordered and posted it all over facebook 

... I do love Hovis!


----------



## Dollysox (3 May 2011)

Brilliant news!  Well done Hovis.  I came a little late to your diaries so look forward to reading them from the start.  And for a very good cause too.


----------



## eahotson (3 May 2011)

Well done.Will order my copy now!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (3 May 2011)

I will see you at Bransby and get my copy there as well my hugs from Carrot & Spud.

If you get me some leaflets etc I will get them into the local tack
Shop as they were 'local' ponies.

PM me with the details and I'll get on to it for you


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (3 May 2011)

Thanks slinky. 
We'll take you up on that offer.
The leaflets are not back from the printers yet but will be hopefully very soon.  We've had some very sexy leaflet holders done too so we're hoping we can get as many tack shops etc as possible to put them on the counter as they won't take up much room.
I'll see you at the summer fayre!


----------



## Damnation (3 May 2011)

Fantastic! And what a good cause!


----------



## PippiPony (3 May 2011)

Wonderful news I will def buy it!
xx


----------



## Katikins (3 May 2011)

Fantastic news!!!  Well done Hovis (and Mum)!!

I shall be ordering my copy and fingers crossed it doesn't take too long to wing it's way to Holland!!


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (3 May 2011)

Wow!  So far his book is going to Holland, Canada and Oz!  Thats amazing!!  
International Hovis!!


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (4 May 2011)

We've run the first report off and 25 pre-orders were received on friday which is lovely thank you so much.
Thats equating to about 1% of the views of this post which is sort of what we were expecting.  Obviously if this number were to climb over the next fews weeks then we'd be even happier!!
Thank you for your support so far, it means a lot.


----------



## Carys (4 May 2011)

Fan-tastic - I'm gonna order my copy tonight !! Well done Hovis for helping Carrot & Spud x


----------



## babymare (4 May 2011)

oh you two are pure stars - hovis you are such a clever horse and your mum is amazing - we read such bad things in news so reading that the proceeds are going to charity - that was so so so lovely to read. Ohhhhhhh i hope it becomes a best seller.Big big hugs to you both
I have ordered the book and posting links on facebook to tell my horsey friemds to buy it .

And the final thing to say is hovis given your intelligence,  commonsense and practical view on life all there is to say is HOVIS FOR PRIME MINISTER - wow wouldnt the country rock with you in power 
Well done to you both


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (5 May 2011)

babymare said:



			And the final thing to say is hovis given your intelligence,  commonsense and practical view on life all there is to say is HOVIS FOR PRIME MINISTER - wow wouldnt the country rock with you in power 
Well done to you both 

Click to expand...

I have passed on your kind words and last time I saw the big man he was writing his manifesto.....Lord help us all
I have a vision poncing round in circles may be banned and god only knows what else.  Free carrots for all?!  We shall have to wait for his lordship to publish his thoughts


----------



## Joyous70 (5 May 2011)

I will definately be pre ordering as soon as ive typed this post.

I love reading Hovis' Friday diary, and like many he makes me howl with laughter, and im desperate to read from the beginning as ive only the last 12 months.

Fab fab news - well done


----------



## kaiko (5 May 2011)

Just off to do my pre-order too.  Well done and keep up the good work.


----------



## catdragon (5 May 2011)

Another one to pre-order a copy. Will order some more when they sort out the multiple ordering facility as have a few friends who would like the book I'm sure, one in America 

Well done Team Hovis, it's a very splendid thing indeed to have done  x

Have also posted on my Facebook status to encourage folks to pre-order !


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (10 May 2011)

Announcement Update:

The pre-order system has been updated such that you can now pre-order up to 5 books at a time.
Thank you for your patience whilst we resolved this issue.
Big sloppy kisses from Hovis xxxxxxxx


----------



## pixie (15 May 2011)

Let me know if you want me putting leaflets in my local tack shops (Parnabys, Derby House and Robinsons&Co in Malton, and Ride-Away in Sutton-on-the-Forrest)


----------



## Supertrooper (15 May 2011)

Just pre-ordered three copies from amazon xxx so excited xxx


----------



## Chavhorse (15 May 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			Just pre-ordered three copies from amazon xxx so excited xxx
		
Click to expand...

Me too one will be given to my Dutch YO she will love it)


----------



## SmartieBean09 (15 May 2011)

Brilliant news.  Well done xx


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (15 May 2011)

Wow!! Amazing! I too love these threads!


----------



## Clannad48 (15 May 2011)

pixie said:



			Let me know if you want me putting leaflets in my local tack shops (Parnabys, Derby House and Robinsons&Co in Malton, and Ride-Away in Sutton-on-the-Forrest) 

Click to expand...

Me too - There are a couple of tack shops around here (Dunstable, Bedfordshire) that I could ask to put posters up in.


----------



## PorkChop (15 May 2011)

Fantastic - well done you


----------



## TheEquineOak (17 May 2011)

This is FABULOUS


----------



## **Vanner** (17 May 2011)

Awesome news


----------



## SplashofSoy (18 May 2011)

Well done Hovis, have pre ordered my copy, but wont be giving it to my horse to read in case he gets any ideas!


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (18 May 2011)

Thank you everyone for pre-ordering.  i didn't even know it was available through Amazon so wow!!

For those who have offered to put leaflets etc out - thank you so much.  If you could PM me your address details I can get Bransby to mail some leaflets out to you.  
We also have some very fancy leaflet holders but they might be a pain to send and then put together (they also hold a LOT of leaflets so might be too heavy).

Thank you once again HHO for your blinking amazing support.  Without you I wouldn't have done this so thank you!


----------



## lara b (18 May 2011)

I have placed my pre-order with Amazon too, can't wait!


----------



## Supertrooper (18 May 2011)

You can also get it from whsmith!! (online) xx


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (18 May 2011)

The key way to order though is through Bransbys own website. It will also be on sale from the 9th June in the Horse and Hound online shop


----------



## mulledwhine (19 May 2011)

Well done clever old you. I think I shall see your mum at bransby and will see you at the lincs show x


----------



## Leggymare (20 May 2011)

Well done!! and what a lovely thing to do with the sales. I've pre-ordered, cant wait!


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (20 May 2011)

Please see the following link
http://www.bransbyhorses.co.uk/

Tragically Spud one of the two horses rescued from Stamford has been pts at his retirement place -Bransby Home of Rest for Horses
Our thoughts are with all involved and obviously with his best friend Carrot.

Whilst we always intended for the proceeds from Hovis' Diary to look after Carrot and Spud we hope that you will still wish to support the book to provide for Carrot and for the other residents of Bransby who have a chance at life again after, in some cases, horrific neglect. 

Thank you for your support xx


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (20 May 2011)

I've pre-ordered a copy. Can you tell me when the money will be taken for it?


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (20 May 2011)

Ellies mum - which route did you preorder by?


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (20 May 2011)

Through the Barnsby site.


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (20 May 2011)

I think they will take the money when they dispatch your order but I will check and post the reply ASAP xx


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (20 May 2011)

Thats great  Thanks


----------



## babymare (22 May 2011)

SOME ONE ADD ME TO HOVIS'S FACE BOOK pleassssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lol im a nice person who will not create trouble and I love Hovis so some one add me PLEASSSSEEEEE he he e he he he ps have told babymare about hovis and read some of his manly antics to her and she is in luvvvvvvvvvv lol shes also a tart but hey ho  xxxxx


----------



## johnbo (24 May 2011)

That's brilliant!!


----------



## SVMel (4 June 2011)

Hiya!! Not been around in a while, came in to catch up on Hovis' antics and found this. Great job!!!! Just requested to join the fb group and hope to be ordering a book soon! Keep up the good work!!!

T xxxxx


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (6 June 2011)

As of yesterday the book is now on sale not on pre-order. WOW!!
Amazon, HHO online shop and Bransby are all selling it as are WH Smiths and all other good online book retailers.
We'll be at the Lincolnshire Show doing signings and selling copies on the 22nd and 23rd June.
Thank you so so much for those of you who have bought the book already.  If everyone who has read this thread bought a copy then we could look after the residents of Bransby for some time!

Thank you for the support at the Bransby Open Day yesterday - a surreal and very humbling day.

I'll post a launch report later today (6th June) but thank you from the bottom of my heart for your support to date - you are amazing.


----------



## samcrob (6 June 2011)

Just ordered mine! Good luck with the sales figures, what a very hounerable cause.


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (6 June 2011)

I have just heard the first copies are hitting door mats as I type so I hope you enjoy!


----------



## SplashofSoy (6 June 2011)

My copy has just arrived, cant wait to start reading it.


----------



## Supertrooper (6 June 2011)

My copies havn't arrived yet (ordered 3) but hoping will be here by end of the week.

Very well done xxxx


----------



## rhino (6 June 2011)

Mine arrived today too - so exciting!


----------



## Clannad48 (6 June 2011)

Mine arrived today - it was sitting on the mat when I got home from work - now where's the takeaway leaflets - not cooking tonight!!!


----------



## Django Pony (6 June 2011)

Mine came today , a signed copy too! (Thank you Hovis_and_SidsMum!) Can't wait to curl up after my dinner and read


----------



## samstar (6 June 2011)

Mine came today but not a signed one    oh well I'll still enjoy reading it, had a glance at the drawings by pilar and I love em


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (6 June 2011)

If a signed copy wasn't requested via Hovis' fan pages then it won't be signed. Sorry! But there's so many copies I couldn't sign them all xxx


----------



## Supertrooper (6 June 2011)

Do you have any idea when they'll be sent from amazon??


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (7 June 2011)

I would have thought they'll be arriving from Amazon soon. The Warehouse orders were sent out on friday so would have probably got there yesterday / today. Then they'll dispatch from the warehouse xx


----------



## Supertrooper (7 June 2011)

Thankyou xxxx


----------



## mulledwhine (7 June 2011)

So lovely to have met you at bransby, as promised I will buy my copy at the lincs show, daisy is so excited to meet hovis, ' brown bread' xx


----------



## kaiko (7 June 2011)

My copy arrived yesterday too.


----------



## DW Team (7 June 2011)

Congratulations Team Hovis.
So looking forward to meeting Hovis at the Lincoln show.  Hovis if I give you a few carrots would you stamp my book for me?


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (7 June 2011)

I'm sure for a few carrots he could be persuaded to do that!!


----------



## lara b (8 June 2011)

my amazon account is saying 1st July dispatch?  Oh well, will just keep up with the new Friday editions until it arrives


----------



## Supertrooper (8 June 2011)

Lara b - that's what mine said, I'm afraid I'm impatient and can't wait so I've cancelled and ordered through the H+H shop instead xx


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (8 June 2011)

In case anyone wants a giggle here is the podcast of the raido interview I did with Tina Bettison on saturday 4th June.
http://www.tinabettison.com/2011/06/hovis-one-hilarious-horse/


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (8 June 2011)

Direct from bransby at www.bransbyhorse.co.uk or from the H&H shop will be the faster way to receive your copies.
Both have stock already in and so can dispacth immediately.
As I am an unknown author Amazon et al won't hold stock so when orders come in they go to their warehousing company who in turn come to Bransby for the quantity required.
It then goes from Bransby to the warehousing company and either from there to the distributer and then on to you or in some cases direct to you.  But each time they will have a delay of changing their packaging etc.
I know the warehousing stock has left Bransby last week so hopefully you won't have to wait too long xx


----------



## Supertrooper (8 June 2011)

Going to listen to podcast when OH goes off to the gym 

Also interesting to know that amazon won't hold stock if you're a unknown author. Do they not know what a god hovis is?!?


----------



## samcrob (9 June 2011)

My copy has arrived today (thanks H&H shop)! I'm just about to read it......have been looking forward to it all day.


----------



## Supertrooper (10 June 2011)

My copy came from the HH shop this morning ) it looks fantastic and i have had to have a sneaky peek, cue me laughing out loud and getting some very strange looks from work colleagues!!!

Anyway as much as i'm dying to read it, this copy is going to my best friend who is at the moment stuck in hospital and totally fed up and missing our shire x horrendously. So another copy being ordered for me today xxxxx


----------



## flowerlady (12 June 2011)

Well done Hovis.  Can it be bought in the WH Smith shop? or only on line?  Have only just read this.


----------



## SecretSquirrell379 (12 June 2011)

I am going to order a couple of books, how do I get a signed copy please :O)

Just love Hovis's Diary, always brightened my Friday up and made me laugh. Huge, huge congratulatons to you both xxx


----------



## PippiPony (16 June 2011)

My 2 copies arrived yesterday, can't wait to get my nose in them & start reading , i hope the one i bought for my friend makes her smile as much.


----------



## Megan_T (28 June 2011)

I'm a bit slow on the uptake here, but massive congratulations!  What a wonderful thing to do for a wonderful cause! If I have enough money this month I'll be buying mine! xx


----------



## miss_bird (14 July 2011)

Just finished reading the book was Brill hope there will be another one


----------



## lara b (1 August 2011)

Hi

Do you know if Amazon are getting more stock from you?  Ordered mine from them months and months ago and they emailed to say they still don't have a delivery date yet?  If not will cancel with them and get elsewhere, need my Hovis fix


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (1 August 2011)

lara b said:



			Hi

Do you know if Amazon are getting more stock from you?  Ordered mine from them months and months ago and they emailed to say they still don't have a delivery date yet?  If not will cancel with them and get elsewhere, need my Hovis fix 

Click to expand...

We are having a flipping nightmare with amazon.
The warehousing company stock went out ages ago (the day of official release) but Amazon seem to be pratting about.  Trying to talk to them is like trying to talk to MI5.
I know Bransby are deeply concerned as its making them look bad and the issue is NOT at Bransbys end.
I can only suggest anyone awaiting an amazon order cancel it and then order from the H&H online shop or from the Bransby shop on the websire www.bransbyhorses.co.uk

We are SO sorry for this mess about but i definitely confirm the stock went to the warehousing company and they have not asked for any more as yet.  What the heck they've done with it all god knows!


----------



## Nigel_cat (5 August 2011)

My copy of Hovis' Diary arrived at about 12 today, and I just finished it! (The joys of being on Summer Holidays  ) Just wanted to say it was fantastic! I loved it and it made me laugh and cry all afternoon. Thankyou for such a fab book and bring on the next edition! xx


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (22 August 2011)

Afternoon all

A couple of questions if I may?
Firstly for those of you who have bought the book we're really after feedback - postive and negative so we can learn for next time.  This was our first attempt at publishing and has been a HUGE learning curve.  So what did you think?  What did you like?  What did you not like?  What should we do more of / less of?

Secondly I'd just like to float an idea which Hovis fan on facebook have suggested.  A Hovis calendar?  Thoughts?

And no I have NOT been drinking..........


----------



## sadiedeb (22 August 2011)

Hovis_and_SidsMum said:



			Afternoon all

A couple of questions if I may?
Firstly for those of you who have bought the book we're really after feedback - postive and negative so we can learn for next time.  This was our first attempt at publishing and has been a HUGE learning curve.  So what did you think?  What did you like?  What did you not like?  What should we do more of / less of?

Secondly I'd just like to float an idea which Hovis fan on facebook have suggested.  A Hovis calendar?  Thoughts?

And no I have NOT been drinking.......... 

Click to expand...

Yes please (nope I didn't give any strange suggestions on what Hovis could be doing on certain months  but a few ideas did pop up on facebook page)


----------



## DougalJ (24 August 2011)

Well done and I have just ordered the book - looking forward to reading it with a cuppa! :0)


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (25 August 2011)

Thanks DougalJ - i hope you enjoy it - feedback most welcome xx


----------



## PippiPony (26 August 2011)

Thoroughly enjoyed it.  Would happily buy a calendar for Bransby too


----------



## nat_1 (3 September 2011)

Hi i ordered the book through horse and hound on weds and it came this morning- what a quick service! Ive been ill today and already read half of it and its brilliant! I luv it. I would luv to buy some hovis merchandise should any become available.


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (4 September 2011)

Thanks Natalie! Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## doctordoolittle (8 September 2011)

Also slow on the uptake as I am a paroxysmal forum user but what a fabulous idea and for such a great cause!!

Lovd your opening post Hovis, really made me giggle so I'll be off to find a copy now!


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (9 September 2011)

doctordoolittle said:



			Also slow on the uptake as I am a paroxysmal forum user but what a fabulous idea and for such a great cause!!

Lovd your opening post Hovis, really made me giggle so I'll be off to find a copy now! 

Click to expand...

Thank you Doctordoolittle.
Every copy counts - hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Yorkshire Girl (12 September 2011)

Hi, another one here just bought the book.  Ordered if from HHO Shop can't wait for it to arrive.  Love the boy oops sorry, the destroyer


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (27 September 2011)

Thanks to everyone who has bought so far and to all the lovely people who have sent messages or who i have met in person. Thanks for your comments - its great to get feedback on the book and find out what people really think!

We had another good day at Bransbys Autumn fair at the weekend, with our next outing being to the robin Hood Game and Country Fair at the Newark Showground in Oct.  Hopefully the Destroyer will be there in person!

After that its on to Your Horse Live in November where Bransby will have a stall - I'll be there signing and generally making a total nuisance of myself so please please come and say "hi"!


----------



## Sleepeeze_dad (28 September 2011)

Hovis_and_SidsMum said:



			After that its on to Your Horse Live in November where Bransby will have a stall - I'll be there signing and generally making a total nuisance of myself so please please come and say "hi"!
		
Click to expand...

I'll be there and if you get the calendar sorted out by then...?  Any chance Hovis could be there and made "horse of the show"? I'd donate for that.


----------



## Supertrooper (28 September 2011)

I'd so love it if he was at YHL but I know his mum said it's very unlikely :-( 

Any updates on hovis calenders? Xx


----------



## bumblelion (1 October 2011)

Just been to bransby and picked up a book! Can't wait to start reading it!!


----------



## Taboo1968 (11 October 2011)

Well done!!!!  Shall be grabbing my copy at YHL......


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (10 November 2011)

Hope to see you all at Your Horse Live!
I'll sign copies already bought or hopefully ones you are buying there.
Please come and say hello! xx


----------



## criptic (3 December 2011)

Great news! nice stuff


----------



## PandorasJar (1 March 2012)

I haven't read the diary before, but off the back of your OP and the good cause it's going to I will definitely be buying myself a copy  Well done to get it printed!

Pan


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (18 April 2012)

So we're firmly out of the starting blocks for the production of the next Hovis book. yikes!! 

The contracts are being worked up as we speak and once again all the profits will be going to Bransby home of Rest for Horses. Not a penny nor a bean will be coming Hovis or I's way so rest assured if you do purchase the book that 100% of the money is going to the charity and not to Hovis' carrot fund. Much to his disgust..........

Once again the amazingly talented and very generous Pilar Larcade has done the drawings for the book which are very funny!
On feedback from Hovis fans we will be including a lot more photos of him and his friends and some biographies of the main characters.

We are hoping and aiming for the book to be ready for the Bransby Summer Fayre on the 27th May so we're going flat out trying to achieve this. All good fun when I've had no internet access since moving house and I've been away working full time on a client project. Oh to be a writer full time *sighes wistfully......*

In the meantime we will be badgering magazines, websites etc to help us promote the book so if anyone can help in any way i know the charity and Hovis (!!) would be very very grateful.

More news to follow closer to the time.

Can i also just take the opportunity to thank you all for your support with the last book: both in terms of buying it and the wonderful comments and feedback we received. It is a very very scary thing to do and your enthusiastic support has meant the world.


----------

